# cant create slice



## kolbycrouch (May 21, 2009)

hello, ive been having this new problem while install freebsd on my old computer, the install goes fine until the disklabel editor

then i get this:

unable to find device node for /dev/ad0s1b in /dev

I have installed FreeBSD on the system before with no problem using the 7.1 livefs cd, at first I though it was the new 7.2 disc i was trying to use so i tried the old 7.1 disc and the same happens

the only thing ive done since my last install is install OpenBSD and NetBSD.


----------



## iic2 (May 21, 2009)

http://adam.kungfoohampster.com/lists/freebsd-questions/msg79955.shtml
I don't know why.  I believe in fdisk and full format before installing to solve possible GEOM problems.  Anyway, I drop this line at google and there a ton of people with the same problem and I bet some one fixed.

dev/ad0s1b in /dev


----------



## kolbycrouch (May 21, 2009)

well i had found some things like that, but i do a complete format of my drive with fdisk, same problem


----------



## iic2 (May 21, 2009)

I glad you told me.  I'll stop running around saying that.  I wish I knew something about it.

Good luck


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2009)

When you're in the fdisk part of the install make sure to remove any existing slices. Recreate everything. Do the same if there are any in disklabel.

If the error occurs hit ALT-F4 and look if the debug screen has anything interesting to say.


----------



## kolbycrouch (May 21, 2009)

i have recreated everything both in disklabel and fdisk, but i havnt looked at the debug so ill post that soon


----------

